# Anyone tied up any cool patterns this winter?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm starting on Griffith's Gnats, so easy and effective, and look forward to Elk Hair Caddises, Stimulators and black CDC Caddises in the next week or two.

I've already got a majority of my nymphs done. EZ Nymphs, PTNs, GRHEs, and a variety of scuds. On to more dry flies now and then streamers and hoppers.

Anyone else tying up anything cool this off season?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been attempting to make a few bass bugs with spun deer hair, and have been looking at some large pike type of streemers and bunny type flys. Cromonides(sp) and blue wing olivs. I also have a question. Has anyone ever fished the Bemis Hill Creek, Tomato Creek, or the Pitt Grade Trout Stream in teh Roseau/Baudette area? I have just oncovered some stocking information, and was wondering if it would be worth the trip this spring/summer.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

My son likes to tie flies (actually only two).

A black Wolly Bugger, sometimes with different colored feathers

The other is a green pheasant tail nymph with flash on the back
and a small tranluent green bead head.

Both seem it work. I like the green pheasant tail and use it alot (maybe
wrong time of season, and why I never catch much) and (my son tied it).

He has fun.

:-?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cool Norseman...that's great to hear! Getting kids involved is important, and tying can be as simple or as complex as you want it to be, and the simple patterns, nymphs, midges, buggers, etc. are great for kids!

I am about buggered out! I tied 24 size 10 and 6 wooly buggers (keepers that is, there were a couple of fugly ones to start...if that's possible) and I also tied 6 wooly grubbers in orange/black/yellow for smallmouth. Should be a hit, is my guess, at least for the bass!

Tight threads!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tied up my first Royal Stimulator last night. It turned out really nice and well proportioned. I was very pleased with myself. I'll post pictures later!


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a new epoxy fly turner and I want to tie epoxy head clousers to spin on that. I am hopefully going to be tying up some flies for a guy who's heading to Alaska this summer so there will be some popsicles, yarn eggs, egg sucking muddler flesh flies be wrapped up. I'm also going to tie the basic beadhead pheasant tails, copper johns, and assorted dry flies for my box. This is all speculative of course if I can escpape from my wife, school, honey do jobs and two kids to get anything done.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Getting ready for spring Lk Superior Looper & steelhead fishing.. I'll start tying lester browns, teeny nymphs and stone fly nymph variations to replace a lot of what I lost last spring..

madison


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Teeny nymphs are cool. I ran into that patter last year. They are simple and buggie looking. I have never fished with them but I have some in my box for this year. In the past couple of years I've tied more than I have fished. I'm hoping to change that.

superfly


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Did you buy that turner in Fargo or in north dakota for that matter? I have one but i couldn't find them around here! Bought her at Dan baily's in livingston.


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

I bought mine from the manufacturer NU WAVE tackle.

http://www.nuwavetackle.com/hs1.html

It runs on 4 aa batteries and has a rod turner attachment. I think one of my catalogs has a better deal than what I paid for mine, in a AC version too, if you don't like batteries. At first I tried to build one my self. I Bought 3rpm motors and did a bunch of reserch but i gave up after realizing I wasn't getting anywhere.

superfly


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Tied 2 doz stimulators last night. No idea why i chose to tie these cuz, well, i'm not going to montana until august but whatever right! Used some thicker deer hair instead of elk, looks good though. I used black hackle instead of the traditional tan or brown. They worked good during the stonefly hatches and these seemed to work just as good as an adams during the mayfly hatches. HMMM...I'm on to something! AHHA! 
Earlier in the day, I poached a grey squirrel from the backyard(SHHHH!) and dabbled with a new pike fly pattern. Looks kinda sloppy but will give it another go tonight! haha! HAve a good one! DCOYNUT


----------

